# Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

					Der Onlinehändler GetGoods hat für seine Dachgesellschaft, die AG, und den Shop-Betreiber als GmbH angekündigt, dass man in die Insolvenz gehen wird. Derzeit laufen zudem Prüfungen, wie es um die weiteren dem Unternehmen angegliederten Gesellschaften bestellt ist - darunter auch der Onlinehändler Home of Hardware. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Nooooooooooin. Ich hab da meine erst 7 Monate alte 7870 gekauft. Wenn die nun kaputt geht. Grrr


----------



## xpSyk (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Da Arbeitet doch Shu von ehemals GIGA? :O


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Hast du immer noch Garantie und heißt Insolvenz erstmal nichts, außer das sie ihren Zahlungsverpflichtungen nicht mehr nachkommen können.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Hast du immer noch Garantie und heißt Insolvenz erstmal nichts, außer das sie ihren Zahlungsverpflichtungen nicht mehr nachkommen können.


 
Wenn Sapphire 2 Jahre Garantie gibt, jo, wenn nicht hab ich nur Gewährleistung und für die ist nur der Händler zuständig. Es gibt nicht viele Firmen die es aus der Insolvenz geschafft haben, zudem dürfte das jetzt auch mehr Käufer abschrecken, weil eben keine Gewährleistung mehr. Wenn sie also in 6 Monaten pleite sind und meine GraKa kaputt ist, ich von Sapphire keine Garantie habe oder sie nicht kulant sind, dann hab ich Pech.

Dabei wollte ich die Karte noch verkaufen und das Geld für eine 7970 nehmen.

Und bitte Gewährleistung und Garantie trennen


----------



## TempestX1 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Gut so. 

Meine SSD die ich dort bestellt hatte war nach drei Monaten defekt und die haben sich geweigert mir den Kaufpreis komplett zurückzuzahlen (sondern nur einen geminderten Betrag). 
Eine Reparatur war nicht möglich (ca. zwei Monate war die SSD unterwegs) und keine Tauschgeräte verfügbar. Noch nichtmal eine Alternative SSD (anderer Hersteller oder Modell) wurde angeboten.
Einmal bestellt, nie wieder.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Mich würden die gründe für die Insolvenz interessieren.
Als Händler kann man nur insolvent werden wenn das Geschäftsmodell fehlschlägt.
Ich tippe mal auf Wachstum vorhersage. Wachstum und Betriebserweiterung würde ich nur dann machen wenn ich stabile dauerhafte nachfrage habe min 1 Jahr
Margen würde ich nur auf abfrage bestellen.
Und ich würde mich nie in Branchen einkaufen die nicht mein Fachgebiet sind. Reisen das Geldverlustgeschäft überhaupt.
Dann würde ich niemals Gewinnprognosen abgeben und erst recht nicht an die Börse gehen ohne Rückendeckung.
Da wollte ein Manager mal dick absahnen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Gut so.
> Meine SSD die ich dort bestellt hatte war nach drei Monaten defekt und die haben sich geweigert mir den Kaufpreis komplett zurückzuzahlen. Eine Reparatur war nicht möglich (ca. zwei Monate war die SSD unterwegs) und keine Tauschgeräte verfügbar. Noch nichtmal eine Alternative SSD (anderer Hersteller oder Modell) wurde angeboten.
> Einmal bestellt, nie wieder.


 
Wenn Du Dich auch so verarschen lässt? o.O Hätte ich ´nen Anwalt genommen, hätten sie zu 100% zurück zahlen müssen, sofern Du nicht nachlässig gehandelt hast, bzw BEWIESEN dran Schuld warst


----------



## keinnick (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Mich würden die gründe für die Insolvenz interessieren.
> Als Händler kann man nur insolvent werden wenn das Geschäftsmodell fehlschlägt.
> Ich tippe mal auf Wachstum vorhersage. Wachstum und Betriebserweiterung würde ich nur dann machen wenn ich stabile dauerhafte nachfrage habe min 1 Jahr
> Margen würde ich nur auf abfrage bestellen.
> ...



Du kannst soviele Gewinnprognosen abgeben wie Du willst und auch wenn die nicht eintreffen wird Dein Unternehmen davon nicht insolvent. Das "einzige" was passiert, ist dass der Aktienkurs fällt, falls es sich um eine an der Börse gehandelte AG handelt. Deine erste Annahme "Als Händler kann man nur insolvent werden wenn das Geschäftsmodell fehlschlägt" ist zwar nicht 100%ig korrekt aber trifft es am ehesten. Natürlich kann man aber auch mit funktionierendem Geschäftsmodell Schiffbruch erleiden. Zum Beispiel wenn ein wichtiger Zulieferer oder ein /mehrere Großkunde(n) abspringen.


----------



## TempestX1 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich auch so verarschen lässt? o.O Hätte ich ´nen Anwalt genommen, hätten sie zu 100% zurück zahlen müssen, sofern Du nicht nachlässig gehandelt hast, bzw BEWIESEN dran Schuld warst


 Sicher war es nicht meine Schuld. Die funktionierte von heute auf morgen nichtmehr.
Zudem bin ich nicht der einzige der von GetGoods in der Richtung betrogen wurde (siehe z.B. auch hier http://hukd.mydealz.de/diverses/erfahrungen-mit-getgoods-und-reklamation-189963 ) . Hoffentlich muss der Laden dicht machen.

http://www.pointoo.de/poi/Frankfurt-Oder-/HTM-GmbH-2383179.html


----------



## Leandros (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Bitte sagt mir das die HTM GmbH auch Insolvenz anmelden muss!


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Sicher war es nicht meine Schuld. Die funktionierte von heute auf morgen nichtmehr.
> Zudem bin ich nicht der einzige der von GetGoods in der Richtung betrogen wurde (siehe z.B. auch hier Erfahrungen mit GetGoods und Reklamation - Diverses » myDealZ.de ) . Hoffentlich muss der Laden dicht machen.
> 
> HTM GmbH in Frankfurt (Oder)


 
Das ist natürlich unschön. Aber lass Dich nicht so über den Tisch ziehen. In den ersten 6 Monaten muss der Händler Dir beweisen, dass das Gerät bei Auslieferung einwandfrei war und der Defekt von Dir verursacht worden ist. Das kann man natürlich nie beweisen, deswegen muss er Dir ein fahrlässiges Verhalten oder Eigenverschulden beweisen (Wasserschaden, Sturzschaden, etc pp). Sollte er das nicht können, musst Du ihm 3 Mal die Chance geben den Fehler zu beheben, danach hast Du das Recht auf ein neues Gerät, oder Geld zurück.

Nach den 6 Monaten ist es dann so, dass Du beweisen musst, dass das Gerät bei Auslieferung diesen Mangel hatte, das ist natürlich auch nicht möglich, deswegen sind die meisten Händler so kulant und ersetzen es, wenn kein Eigenverschulden festgestellt werden kann.

Natürlich hättest Du das repariert bekommen müssen, bzw Ersatzgerät, bzw nach 3 Mal dann das komplette Geld zurück.

Mich wollte 1&1 auch mal dumm da stehen lassen. Angeblich hätte bei meinem LG jemand rumgelötet und daraufhin hab ich gemeint, wer denn bitte so beschränkt wäre, das Handy nach 4 Monaten aufzumachen um da selbst rumzumachen und jegliche Gewährleistung zu verlieren. Außerdem kann ich gar nicht löten und hab von dem Innenleben 0 Ahnung. Außerdem ist es auch schwer zu kontrollieren, ob das Handy denn bei Auslieferung so war, denn schließlich darf ich es ja nicht auf machen und nachschauen. Das zählt zudem unter arglistig versteckten Mangel und unterliegt nochmal härteren Richtlinien. Solltest mal sehen wie schnell ich ´nen neues hatte.

Lasst euch nicht einfach über den Tisch ziehen.


----------



## InGoodFaith (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Ich glaube, ich bin hier einer der einzigen, der nur positives von dem Laden berichten kann.
Ich selber habe meist bei hoh.de bestellt und hatte nie Probleme, was Lieferung, oder änliches angeht.


----------



## |L1n3 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*



InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich bin hier einer der einzigen, der nur positives von dem Laden berichten kann.
> Ich selber habe meist bei hoh.de bestellt und hatte nie Probleme, was Lieferung, oder änliches angeht.


 
Hatte auch nie Probleme, hab aber auch nur ein paar mal bei hoh.de bestellt. Bestimmt weniger als 10 mal.
Aber letzte woche kam noch mein neuer Bildschirm von denen, deswegen hab ich da schon aufgehorcht als ich den Titel sah...

Zum Glück sieht es nicht so aus, als dass ich den Monitor zurückschicken müsste, trotz nem kleinen subpixelfehler. Ist aber nur ganz unten-rechts in der ecke und fällt nur auf wenn der Pixel eigentlich schwarz sein soll (er leuchtet dann grün).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Nicht gerade schön. Sicherlich hat jeder mal unschöne Erfahrungen mit einem Shop gemacht, aber man sollte nie vergessen es hängen immer massig Arbeitsplätze dran


----------



## Jenny18 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Schon wieder was soll man da nur noch sagen irgentwann wenn es so weiter geht gibt es nur noch grosse wie Mediamarkt usw alles Metro. Hoffentlich bleiben wenigstens die Arbeitsplätze erhalten, denn sonst kann man bald sagen armes Deutschland.
Wir als Kunden sind dann der Spielball für nur einen Grosskonzern der verlangen kann was er will


----------



## Freakless08 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*



Jenny18 schrieb:


> Schon wieder was soll man da nur noch sagen irgentwann wenn es so weiter geht gibt es nur noch grosse wie Mediamarkt usw alles Metro. Hoffentlich bleiben wenigstens die Arbeitsplätze erhalten, denn sonst kann man bald sagen armes Deutschland.


Ähm. Vergleichst du gerade Onlinehändler mit Offlinehändler?
Onlinehänder brauchen allgemein deutlich weniger Arbeiter als Offlinehändler.

/Und ja. Ich weiß das MM, Saturn auch Onlineshops betreiben bzw. Redcoon ein einzelner Onlineshop von Metro ist, aber es gibt noch andere (offline) Elektromärkte die nicht mit Metro zusammenhängen. Einfach mal die Augen aufmachen/.


----------



## mds51 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

hab dort noch nie was bestellt und auch noch nie wirklich was von denen gehört..
HoH sagt mir schon eher was, da habe ich vor ein paar Jahren mal meinen PC bestellt, war damals im Gesamtpaket am günstigsten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Es trifft immer mal wieder Hardwareshops, vor fast einem Jahr war es K&M Elektronik, wenn sich noch jemand daran erinnert. Zum Glück konnte sich K&M aber noch retten. 

In dem Geschäft gibt es nun mal genug Konkurrenz.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Mich würden die gründe für die Insolvenz interessieren.


 
Die Firma viel durch extremes Sponsoring auf. Da wird man viel Geld verbraten haben das man garnicht hatte.


----------



## DrSin (15. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Jo, super, letzte Woche eine 7950 da bestellt, kam nicht an, laut Telefon nicht lieferbar, Geld zurück - schön wärs, warte seit Dienstag auf das Geld. Hab den Fall vorgestern bei Paypal gemeldet, nach der Meldung heute hab ich dann direkt mal Käuferschutz beantragt.


----------



## Synti (15. November 2013)

Habe auch mit der Hotline heute telefoniert,die sagten mir es sei zur zeit Stillstand wegen der Insolvenz weil alles noch so frisch ist,ich sollte alle transaktionen mit getgoods bei paypal stornieren, also käuferschutz nehmen,denn es wird kein Geld zur zeit Fließen geschweige denn irgendetwas versendet. Ich warte nun auf ca 430euro .
Man will aber bald das Geschäft weiterführen und alles wieder in Gang setzen das der Betrieb weiter läuft nur Konnte er mir nicht sagen wann ,weil wirklich alles so frisch ist.

Ich habe nun mit paypal telefoniert und die geben mir käuferschutz nur muss ich ersteinmal noch diese 10tage frisst abwarten,sollte sich keiner von getgoods melden,wird mir das Geld zurück erstattet.


----------



## weidman (16. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Ich hab bei getgoods am 5. November eine Bestellung über 200 Euro aufgegeben und per Vorkasse bezahlt. Dann habe ich die Bestellung am 6. November telefonisch stornieren lassen weil ich noch 1,2 Sachen dazukaufen wollte (man hätte eigent. die aktuelle Bestellung ändern können, aber ich wollte dass es schneller ankommt). Ich hab dann meine neue Bestellung gemacht und diesmal per PayPal bezahlt (die Bestellung war 100 Euro teurer als die erste). Die (zweite und richtige) Bestellung wurde schnell geliefert, aber was ist nun mit der stornierten (ersten) Bestellung von mir? Bekomme ich mein Geld wieder? Es sind nun 10 Tage vergangen und das Geld ist noch nicht da.
Was meint ihr sollte ich machen? Sollte ich Gebrauch vom PayPal Käuferschutz machen und anschließend getgoods per Überweisung 100 Euro zukommen lassen - also sollte ich es so verrechnen?


----------



## Beam39 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*



weidman schrieb:


> Ich hab bei getgoods am 5. November eine Bestellung über 200 Euro aufgegeben und per Vorkasse bezahlt. Dann habe ich die Bestellung am 6. November telefonisch stornieren lassen weil ich noch 1,2 Sachen dazukaufen wollte (man hätte eigent. die aktuelle Bestellung ändern können, aber ich wollte dass es schneller ankommt). Ich hab dann meine neue Bestellung gemacht und diesmal per PayPal bezahlt (die Bestellung war 100 Euro teurer als die erste). Die (zweite und richtige) Bestellung wurde schnell geliefert, aber was ist nun mit der stornierten (ersten) Bestellung von mir? Bekomme ich mein Geld wieder? Es sind nun 10 Tage vergangen und das Geld ist noch nicht da.
> Was meint ihr sollte ich machen? Sollte ich Gebrauch vom PayPal Käuferschutz machen und anschließend getgoods per Überweisung 100 Euro zukommen lassen - also sollte ich es so verrechnen?


 
Musst halt mal lesen was der Vorposter geschrieben hat. Der Herr an der Service-Leitung soll gesagt haben das absoluter stillstand herrscht und es zu keinerlei Transaktionen oder sonstigem kommen wird und hat Synti selber geraten Käuferschutz bei PayPal zu beantragen.

Also tust du jetzt das selbe, am besten sofort


----------



## Raeven (18. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

ich hatte vorige Woche 2 RAM Module bei HoH gekauft und per Paypal bezahlt, nach nur 24 Std waren die Artikel da. Habe also noch mal Glück gehabt, nur was wird dann aus der Garantie ? Na mal sehn vll. steht dann der RAM Hersteller direkt dafür ein.


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Für die Garantie ist IMMER der Hersteller verantwortlich.


----------



## Synti (18. November 2013)

Weidmann da deine erste Bestellung nichts mit paypal zu tun hat sondern du per Vorklasse bezahlt hast , hat paypal nichts damit zutun.ich denke du hast selbst überwiesen somit wird es schwierig da an das Geld nochmal dran zu kommen, ich würde denn Kundendienst anrufen wie du nun vorgehen sollst, im schlimmsten Fall musst du per Anwalt versuchen wenigstens einen Teil zurück zu kriegen,denn wie ich gelesen habe Kriegen Leute bei einer Insolvenz keine100 % der Kohle zurück.


----------



## Jeanboy (18. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*



Raeven schrieb:


> ich hatte vorige Woche 2 RAM Module bei HoH gekauft und per Paypal bezahlt, nach nur 24 Std waren die Artikel da. Habe also noch mal Glück gehabt, nur was wird dann aus der Garantie ? Na mal sehn vll. steht dann der RAM Hersteller direkt dafür ein.


 
Der Hersteller gibt doch 10 oder mehr Jahre Garantie, da haste kein Problem


----------



## Bigyeti (19. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es trifft immer mal wieder Hardwareshops, vor fast einem Jahr war es K&M Elektronik, wenn sich noch jemand daran erinnert. Zum Glück konnte sich K&M aber noch retten.
> 
> In dem Geschäft gibt es nun mal genug Konkurrenz.


 
K&M hat sich nicht gerettet, die sind nur aufgekauft worden und die Läden haben den gleichen Namen.
DAs bedeutet Garantieansprüche kann man vergessen


----------



## Noshir (20. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Verdammt... habe bei getgoods den Monitor BenQ XL2420T gekauft für ca 370€. Habs dann aber direkt wieder zurückgeschickt weils noch die alte Revision war. Warte jetzt schon seit 10 Tagen auf die Erstattung und sehe grad das die Insolvent sind...

Hm was soll ich am besten machen? Käuferschutz bei Paypal beantragen?


----------



## DrSin (20. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Solltest du


----------



## DrSin (26. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Paypal hat bei mir heute den vollen Betrag zurückerstattet. Immerhin ist auf die Verlass


----------



## Anchorage (29. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

Habe auch schon recht schlechte erfahrungen mit Getgoods gemacht. 
Einmal bestellt und nie wieder, ewige leidensgeschichten wenns um die 
Garantie geht.


----------



## Bender34001 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*



DrSin schrieb:


> Paypal hat bei mir heute den vollen Betrag zurückerstattet. Immerhin ist auf die Verlass


 
Bei mir dasselbe... Bin sehr froh über Paypal


----------



## Synti (30. November 2013)

Bender34001 schrieb:


> Bei mir dasselbe... Bin sehr froh über Paypal



Ja hab auch, mein Geld wieder gekriegt über paypal ,Glück im Unglück .


----------



## clementino (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*



Synti schrieb:


> Ja hab auch, mein Geld wieder gekriegt über paypal ,Glück im Unglück .


 Bei mir heute auch! Ging um nen halben PC den ich mir dort am 13.11 gekauft hatte, satte 634,49€ und am 14.11 meldeten die Insolvent...
Dank PayPal jeden cent zurückbekommen!


----------



## Noshir (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Online-Händler GetGoods wird in die Insolvenz gehen*

kann ich auch bestätigen! hab den vollen kaufpreis von Paypal zurückbekommen  . Hätte ich per Vorkasse bezahlt wär das Geld sicher weg gewesen...
Naja nochmal Glück gehabt  Paypal ist Top!


----------

